# New shelving unit for some of my Paterson NJ stoneware...



## epackage (Mar 24, 2022)

Gonna have my buddy wire lights in the near future...


----------



## shotdwn (Mar 24, 2022)

Great collection of stoneware!


----------



## Len (Mar 24, 2022)

OMG! EXCELLENT! A very cool collection. Congrats.

In the immortal wordage of Space Balls- "May the Schwarz be with you!"


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 24, 2022)

Some great stuff there!  I don't remember ever seeing stoneware with a mix of hand-painted and printed text before.


----------



## UnderMiner (Mar 26, 2022)

Amazing! Only ever found fragments/incomplete examples. But I've only been looking for 2 summers so pretty confident there are still a few intact examples left to find in the wild.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 26, 2022)

My kind of collection!  I live in Garfield and collect Paterson too. Small world huh?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Hogtown Hunter (Mar 28, 2022)

Very cool. About what time frame were most of them made?


----------



## GatesMillsGirl (Mar 30, 2022)

epackage said:


> Gonna have my buddy wire lights in the near future...
> 
> View attachment 235736
> 
> ...


That's gorgeous!


----------



## Palani (Mar 30, 2022)

Great display well done.


----------



## epackage (Apr 9, 2022)

Hogtown Hunter said:


> Very cool. About what time frame were most of them made?


1885-1905ish


----------

